# ZTpad upgrade ?



## peej42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a ztpad operating on Android 4 ice cream sandwich and would like to know if there is an update available that will allow me to watch BBC iplayer etc. I have flash installed from factory and have also put adobe flash 11 onto the hard drive but still wont work. Other streaming video sites seem ok.

Please help.:sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you trying to download the BBC app?


----------



## peej42 (Nov 11, 2012)

No I have downloaded it but only get sound also tried through the browser also with no luck. Netflicks app also has same problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have Adobe Flash installed on the tablet?


----------



## peej42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes I have Adobe Flash 11 pre installed and have also tried to update it in case it was only a portable version.


----------

